# Hoody



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

So does anyone here wear a hoody? If so what brand? I'm browsing at the moment and have looked at a few but can't decide. Typically I'm looking at black with white.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Nomis makes suck looking stuff. DC hoodies looks nice too.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I like Zoo York, DC... really anything that looks good and is warm.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

right now i'm rockin' a sb.com hoodie that i got in my secret santa pack last year


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

i usually rock Puma hoodies though. or sometimes Burton. but only because those are the two labels i can find at Ross for $20.


----------



## gezsweet (Sep 1, 2007)

I got a whole bunch as I don't really need to wear a jacket when riding locally. mainly 686, Element, and Burton... also got a couple of Rome and Westbeach too. I haven't checked out this years stuff yet.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hoodies are evil and have been made illegal in th UK


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

altho i wear a fruit of the loom, with suicidal tendencies logos

keeps the chuggers away from me!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Woohoo sun devils!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

usually wear a skull skates hoodie or a social distortion one. i like hoodies wear them alot.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a few but my favourite is an old Billabong. I only ride with a hoody once the temps hit above -10 Celsius but once it hits about -5 Celsius I use a long sleeved t-shirt and getting close to 0 we are looking at t-shirts. The thing I really dislike about riding with hoodies is that you just roast in them when you are riding hard.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

jibtastic said:


> So does anyone here wear a hoody? If so what brand? I'm browsing at the moment and have looked at a few but can't decide. Typically I'm looking at black with white.


wait, have you seriously never had a hoodie?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Here's a few:

Analog:
Karmaloop.com - Analog The Server Network Hoody

Artful Dodger:
Karmaloop.com - Artful Dodger The Brawler Gang Hoodie

Cardboard Robot makes some nice hoodies:
Cardboard Robot - Men's Flying Tiger Hoodie (Black) 80's Purple
Cardboard Robot - Men's Range Rules Zip Hoodie (Black) 80's Purple

Obey makes some super quality hoodies... best material..super comfy... you can really feel the quality...but I can't find any nice styles right now.. they used to have some really awesome ones...here's one though:

Obey - Men's Chain 'Em Up Hoodie (Graphite) 80's Purple

District 81:
Karmaloop.com - Onyj Weapon Hoody


Hopefully I led you to a few different looking ones.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

shredbetties said:


> wait, have you seriously never had a hoodie?


Of course I've had one.


I'll only say snowboarding related ones. My favorite, which is falling apart on me but I love none the less is my Grenade hoody. It's got some weird design on a patch on the front right, off to the left it's got [top]Gre [bottom]nade and on the back it's got the Grenade logo. I also had a Burton hoody with a helicopter and it's more a jacket than I hoody but I've got this rad olive/army green Quicksilver jack. It came with a fur lining that's detachable so I took it off.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

Those are great. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

jibtastic said:


> So does anyone here wear a hoody? If so what brand? I'm browsing at the moment and have looked at a few but can't decide. Typically I'm looking at black with white.


someone told me about a site called upperplayground.com, there's also one called PacSun.com. 

also try http://store01.prostores.com/servlet/digitalgravel/Categories?category=sweatshirts


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> This is one of my favorites. A plain jane nike hoodie.



looks like you're driving on the wrong side of the road there buddy!


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

MDP, im with ya. My favorite hoodie since the one that got stolen is my black plane-jane Nike hoody.

Others I wear are Hurley and Volcom.

Try ccs.com or tightboards.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

my last favorite hoodie was this blue & green puma zip-up one that i loved. i let a friend borrow it at a dark star orchestra show & she gave it back to "me", but it wasn't me, lol. i don't know if it was the acid she was on or the fact that all of us dreaddies look alike, lol.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

And let this be a reminder kids. Drugs are BAAAAAAD. Mmmmmmmmkay?
It could cost you a hoody!

lol. Except for mystery grass.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

drugs are only as bad as the minds they are on.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

True dat.......


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I like to wear my "Keep right cause it's Red and White. Support the Nomads, Nevada" hoody on the slopes. It can sometimes be an attaention grabber.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i like champion hoodys


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

I've got a 7 or 8 year old jnco that I still wear... also...

a couple of 4sqaure hoodies
a couple of levi's thermal hoodies that are awesome

other then that I've got a Tool, and a nonpoint hoody that both should have been thrown away a long time ago lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm with the guy who wears Billabong...From what i remembered, always had simple designs without shove the logo down your throat but things may have changed. If you want something that keeps you warm, you should get the under armor hoodie. I don't know how yall feel about that company but I will say that there stuff works..and works well.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I have tons of hoodies, and pretty much wear them all the time, unless its too hot, or I'm at work... my fav. is a brown Hurley one I got, that has this really thick lining in it... I've got a few Billabongs that have some nice designs, Obey, Sean John and a few others... I have a Footlocker generic one that gets worn a lot too... 

I've never wore one alone for snowboarding though, usually I'd wear my jacket over a hoodie, but thats cuz my old jacket was just a shell...


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

GRENADE hoodies are rad not really thick thou,but they have sick colors prints.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

i've got tons of hoodies but i live in my 686 hoodie right now. but after today i will have made myself a softshell hoodie to take it's place.

and they're called bunnyhugs NOT hoodies. at least where I live anyway...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

I wear a Alpinestars hoodie. Nice and thick, but check out Nomis aswell-good stuff


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Cobra Kai Hoody. Otherwise quiksilver or billabong. But I'm looking for a burton windstopper hoody in white m.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

NY GIANTS superbowl champs hoodie is top in my rotation right now! lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

I just bought a bunch of hoodies by 686 and DC on eBay, and I have another one on the way from Dogfunk by Analog. All of them at pretty reduced prices (esp the eBay stuff!).


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

got a couple Fox, thick and warm, take a lot of abuse.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a brand new Neff hoodie, size XL. I bought it as a gift but it's waaay too big and now i'm stuck with it. I bout it for $75 + tax from Big Bear, CA. But since i'm stuck with it i'm willing to sell it for less. if anyone's intrested please email me @ 

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

What size do you guys get your hoodies in? I know wicked baggy is the style, but I haven't been getting things like that really.


----------

